
Show HN: Information Security Handbook - davito88
https://github.com/davidbailey/Information_Security_Handbook/releases/tag/2015-12-27_03.50.59
======
eb0la
Thanks for sharing the link to the PDF. I don't have LaTeX/TeX at hand to
render it :-)

~~~
NetStrikeForce
Funnily enough, I'm always wary of downloading PDFs from security experts :-)
(so I didn't download this one).

It seems like a good way of getting access to other security experts' data.

